# My zoo.



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

My family loves animals. We currently have four dogs, two of them being rescues, four cats, all rescues, a guinea pig and my four fish. 

Dogs:
Palue - blue merle collie female









Flash - tricolor collie male









Charity - tricolor collie female









Sitka - german shepherd mix male









Cats: 
Walter - grey tabby male (one eye)









Layden - russian blue female 









Ben - orange tabby male









Mike Wazowski - brown maine **** male (one eye)









Guinea Pig: 
Arwen - tri color abyssinian female 









Fish: 
Eko - white marbled half moon betta male









Sally - orange platy female (under bridge) Susie - yellow platy female (near tree)









Malcom - orange dalmation? veil tail betta male









Horses: (do not own, but currently take care of and train)
Keegan - black friesian stallion


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I love your animals! I have 3 rescue dogs, 6 betta fish, and a feral cat that lives on my porch...I love animals so much. I wish I had a farm, so I could have a horse..someday!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok I might be crazy, but Keegan is very familiar! Are you on HGS??


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

Keegan is one of the most popular horses on the internet. I'm not personally on HGS, but I'm sure he's made his way on there somewhere. His photographer is named Larissa Allen, and his owner is Emily Jewell. He is also the model for Farnam fly masks and is going to be in a movie soon called White Horse Revelations. 

I'm his trainer in dressage, well, was and will be again. I have to get a back surgery pretty soon so I can't ride for at least six months.

EDIT:
I found out that on HGS that his photographer is under the username Rant.


----------

